# Good face up or down?



## Dansole (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Used to have a lot of fun woodworking, but it's been a decade since I've done anything - Forgot most of my tips that I had picked up along the way. Question regarding sawing good face up or down with the following tools

Radial Arm Saw - Good Face down?
Table Saw - Good Face up?
Jig Saw - Good face down? (up cutting blade)
Band Saw - ?
Circular saw - Good face down?
Combination Saw- Good face down?

I know could just cut a piece of wood and notice where the tear - out occurs, but thought this would be easier.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dansole said:


> Hi Guys,
> Used to have a lot of fun woodworking, but it's been a decade since I've done anything - Forgot most of my tips that I had picked up along the way. Question regarding sawing good face up or down with the following tools





Dansole said:


> Radial Arm Saw - Good Face down? *UP *





Dansole said:


> Table Saw - Good Face up? *UP*





Dansole said:


> Jig Saw - Good face down? (up cutting blade) *DOWN*





Dansole said:


> Band Saw - ? *UP*





Dansole said:


> Circular saw - Good face down? *DOWN*





Dansole said:


> Combination Saw- Good face down?


What do you mean...combination saw?












 





.
.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm going to guess you mean miter saw? A miter saw can chip down in the front and up in the back. If you have a sliding saw, pull the blade beyond the work piece before starting the cut and it will chip up throughout the entire length of the cut.

For the table saw, adjusting the blade up and down as well as hook angle affect which way it will chip. You can adjust it to where it will cut smooth on top and bottom especially if you use the correct blade for the project like a triple chip or laminate/veneer blade when required. 

You have the idea though, whichever way the blade "grabs" the material, that is generally the side that will chip out.
By grabs I mean pulls


----------



## Dansole (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys


----------

